# How to glue foam rocks underwater?



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

So I purchased some foam rocks and they need to be siliconed to the bottom of the tank. The problem is that I don't want to drain the water out/remove fish and plants. Does anyone have any experience with marine epoxys? From the sounds of it the epoxy doesn't seem very strong. I've tried weighting the rocks with 10 pounds of weight and they still float! Any ideas of using a fast setting glue to glue these down while in water?


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

Most epoxies will set up underwater, but the curing process releases toxic chemicals. cured epoxy is safe and also one of the strongest adhesives known to man. Unfortunately for you, there is no short cut. the tank needs to be emptied, cleaned, and dried, before you can glue anything to it.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

There is a product available in Saltwater tanks that is underwater epoxy for gluing corals into place, it cures either dry, damp or underwater and is totally safe for fish and plants in tank.

I would recommend asking about it or I can PM you a link if you wanted. If it is safe for attaching corals into an existing reef system, and they tend to be quite a large amount of money. Could work if it was strong enough.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Some have had success with Super glue gel.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

There is also Two Little Fishies Aquastik Underwater Epoxy Putty, available in the USA from a well known dot.com site that shares it names with a South American Rainforest and is the worlds second longest river.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

ndblaikie said:


> There is also Two Little Fishies Aquastik Underwater Epoxy Putty, available in the USA from a well known dot.com site that shares it names with a South American Rainforest and is the worlds second longest river.


Thenile.com?

Geography was not my strong suit, maybe its congo.com?


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

I've done a little research and talked to my Lfs about the epoxy. I've read reviews online and I'm seeing that the epoxys are just strong enough for glueing rocks and frags together. I'm trying to get an idea of how much force this epoxy will hold. Otherwise these rocks will shoot out of the tank like a rocket. I have read about super glue but I'm just not sure how long the bond will last. I just may have to break down the tank but I'm really concerned about my java moss I have growing. It's already attached the the background and looks awesome. Does anyone know or have any tips as far as how long the java moss can last out of water?


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

CITADELGRAD87 said:


> ndblaikie said:
> 
> 
> > There is also Two Little Fishies Aquastik Underwater Epoxy Putty, available in the USA from a well known dot.com site that shares it names with a South American Rainforest and is the worlds second longest river.
> ...


Amaz on.com


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

ndblaikie said:


> CITADELGRAD87 said:
> 
> 
> > ndblaikie said:
> ...


Good thing there's a space there otherwise I'd delete it. :roll: 
As prov mentioned, superglue gets used a lot by the saltwater guys for gluing frags.
Someone on here recently repaired a rock wall using superglue gel, I think he used a few tubes though. It cures very quickly under water. What I don't know is how it might react to foam.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

GTZ, hence the reason for the space 

http://www.nano-reef.com/articles/?article=18

This will give you an idea, Step 1 in particular.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

ndblaikie said:


> GTZ, hence the reason for the space


lol, I was being sarcastic. Were it a more aquarium related product, the link would have been deleted, space or no space.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Amaz on.com





> lol, I was being sarcastic. Were it a more aquarium related product, the link would have been deleted, space or no space.


We're just dumb web bots I guess. :roll:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What about adhering your foam rocks to a piece of slate or heavy glass and then setting them in your tank and hiding the base with substrate?

I would still worry about the possibility of the foam floating so make sure whatever you use is heavy enough to prevent the foam from floating.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Since foam is very prone to breaking up and pulling apart, I would be a little worried about it seperating from any type adhesive. Maybe wrong? I've not tried it. For an alternate, is there a space on the foam where small copper wires could be run through to tie it to the weight? Copper does degrade but it is such a slow process that it would last a long time and it doesn't collect to a level to harm fish considering how much water we change out. I have a lifetime supply of small copper so I use it to tie lots of things in the tank. Do the rocks come with any suggestions for holding them?


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, the instructions say to use aqaurium safe silicone. Nothing about weighting them down. So far they are siliconed to 10 pound lifting plates that I water proofed. The rocks still lift the weight. The tank is a 180 gallons and it's in the process of cycling right now. I just don't want to take everything out and start the cycle all over. I'm going to go to my Lfs and check out some epoxy they have. I give you guys an update soon! Thanks for your input so far guys! Keep the ideas coming!!!


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Water weighs ~8 pounds per gallon. If you're trying to weigh down the rocks, you'll need to have as much weight as the rocks (plus the weights) displace in water. How big are the rocks in question?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Since foam is easy to work, there is another way that you might consider. When I have had wood that didn't seem right to fasten to rocks, I have drilled and filled it with lead shot like used in shotgun shells. If there is space to remove foam and fill, it is a pretty simple thing to pour the round shot into holes and plug the hole with silicone. Main downside was that I had to buy a large quanity of shot. I finally rounded up a reloading type that sold me what I needed. Just another way.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

Is there something I am missing about forum rules? why would it be wrong to refer someone to another site, be it commercial or otherwise?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> Is there something I am missing about forum rules? why would it be wrong to refer someone to another site, be it commercial or otherwise?


Simply put, we have sponsors who help cover the cost of running cichlid-forum. Being that they're paying to advertise their business, it's hardly fair that other retailers receive mention through the forums. So, while we appreciate linking to such and such a site, it's best sent in a PM and not directly on the board. However, it's not always cut and dry and oftentimes is up to an individual moderator as to what's allowed and what isn't. Hope this helps.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Im the one mentioned that fixed my background with super glue gel while the tank was filled  If your wanting to put ONLY those rocks in, your going to have to use silicone and let it cure. I tried and tried to get away from tearing down my tank and using silicone, and there really isn't any way around it. Tried the magnet route and it did NOT work.

If you can silicone them to something larger, like a piece of ceiling grate, then stack more rocks around the fake ones to hold the grate in place, that might work. Let the silicone cure for at least a week, tho.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

prov356 said:


> Some have had success with Super glue gel.


Interesting fact, super glue was originally invented to be an on-site stitching for wounds, you can try this as prov has pointed out but in almost all cases I recommend to re-do while dry, buy a rubber maid bin, your fish will be fine.


----------

